
Ask HN: Skipped during raise season when you're new-ish to the job? - sosilkj
I&#x27;m curious what&#x27;s common in other companies.<p>If your company does raises&#x2F;bonuses once a year, but you&#x27;re only 6 months into the job when raise season comes around, how common is it to get &quot;skipped&quot;? This would mean you wouldn&#x27;t see a raise or bonus until 18 months into the job.
======
cursorial
Since graduating from University I've worked in four different jobs (graduated
2.5 years ago). Each spanning in length from 6 months - 1 year.

Every time raises/bonuses have come up, I haven't been given one.

My salary is 40% higher than it was when I left University though.

Finally found a role I actually want to stay in and see a future in as well
now, so hopefully I'll see raises/bonuses come my way in the near future.

------
cimmanom
We would usually prorate (maybe not for raises but definitely for bonuses).

